# transmission change from auto -stick



## Guest (Feb 15, 2003)

i have a automatic 92 240sx coupe
i would like to kno how to change a automatic into a manual.
Give me descripion and costes in order 2 do that.
I also would like to know whuts a good engine that i can change that capable of puttin up about 300hp.
Can any1 pls help m, write 2 me or im on aim:iegendaryX
i dont kno anythin in my car and would like to have as much infomation as i can.


----------



## t78silvia (Aug 23, 2002)

afterdarktuning.com offers a auto to manual conversion setup...check it out.


----------



## '91 240sx (Feb 17, 2003)

well for the auto to manual, it would cost pretty much, theres a lot of stuff you would need off of a manual 240, so i think your best bet would be to have a parts car, like from a junkyard or somethin, to get the things you would need. as for the engine you could get an sr20det silvia engine, or you could do what im gonna do and get an rb25det, both engines will be able to go to 300hp with some mods


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

umm if u want a 5spd and 300whp then go with the sr20det swap... with the swap comes a 5spd transmission inwhich you can do the auto==> manual swap  afterdark tuning also does the swap for u when u have the S13 installation package thats where i think i will probably do mine its a good deal and they seem to be a trustworthy company, new but trusty. so save up for the SR20DET


----------

